# Who is Specialized exactly?



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

So does Mike Sinyard's paycheck have a Specialized logo or a Merida logo?

Who's in the driver's seat?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, like that guy said...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metoou2 said:


> So does Mike Sinyard's paycheck have a Specialized logo or a Merida logo?
> 
> Who's in the driver's seat?


Merida owns a share* of Specialized, but it's not a _controlling_ share. Mike Sinyard remains the majority owner and CEO. 

Specialized Bicycle Components - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Merida Bikes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

* Speculation on the _percentage_ of shares ranges from 8% to 49%. If it's 49% I suspect Sinyard agreed to that number to retain control.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

> In 2001, Merida Bikes of Taiwan bought 8 percent of Specialized for a reported US$30 million.





> In 2001, Merida bought 49% of Specialized for a reported US$30 million, although its CEO and founder Mike Sinyard remained majority owner.


I too am wise in the way of Wikipedia. The (2) quotes above are from the articles you referenced. 

Seems that Wiki can't exactly agree. So in the DECADE that has transpired since Merida made it's power grab has anything else transpired regarding who is driving that co.?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

metoou2 said:


> So does Mike Sinyard's paycheck have a Specialized logo or a Merida logo?
> 
> Who's in the driver's seat?


It's kind of like Apple Computers now. It really doesn't matter as long as the logo stays the same.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metoou2 said:


> I too am wise in the way of Wikipedia. The (2) quotes above are from the articles you referenced.


Yes, that's why I added "Speculation on the percentage of shares ranges from 8% to 49%". I read somewhere else it was 19%. 

The significance (IMO) is that Sinyard retained the controlling share.



metoou2 said:


> Seems that Wiki can't exactly agree. So in the DECADE that has transpired since Merida made it's power grab has anything else transpired regarding who is driving that co.?


I would say _sources_ can't agree. Wiki just reports.

I can't answer your question, but from everything I've read and heard about Sinyard, I don't see him giving up control of Spec anytime soon. Someday, probably, but Merida isn't exactly a shabby outfit, so I think Spec will fare quite well. 

Could be worse. Could be C'dale....


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

I am Specialized! 

Couldn't resist...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Could be worse. Could be C'dale....


Please elaborate.
Merida, Asian company owning Specialized.
Dorel, Canadian company owning Cannondale.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metoou2 said:


> Please elaborate.
> Merida, Asian company owning Specialized.
> Dorel, Canadian company owning Cannondale.


I think there's much more to it than that. Dorel Industries is a juvenile products (car seats, for example) _and_ bike industry. Besides C'dale, they own Schwinn, GT and Mongoose. Hold the flames, please, but IMO (save for C'dale) these are not high end offerings, and I believe all have been bought and sold at least once in recent years. 

Conversely, Merida is (first and foremost) a bicycle manufacturer - and an established, respected one at that. So beyond profit motives, I see Dorel and Merida as having very different missions.

Also, C'dale has been bought and sold a couple of times, so IMO brand identification suffers a little each time. And the fact that it's been 'up for sale' (long term) doesn't bode well for its financial future. Again conversely, I think Specialized will benefit from Merida's association (and it from Spec), which strengthens each companies position, both in regards to research/ development and in the market place. 

Granted, this is all speculation on my part, but I do think there are positive aspects to Merida owning part of Spec, and potential negatives of Dorel owning C'dale. And at present, it appears that Spec is in a more stable, stronger financial position, but that's conjecture on my part based on C'dales recent past.

Time will tell, but for the reasons mentioned, I'm not fretting over the current 'relationship' Spec and Sinyard have with Merida, and I think (long term) he'll keep his hand in Specs product offerings.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Time will tell, but for the reasons mentioned, I'm not fretting over the current 'relationship' Spec and Sinyard have with Merida, and I think (long term) he'll keep his hand in Specs product offerings.


Why would my simple question about the diluted ownership of a bike company put people in defense mode? This bike company is better than that bike company. The long term viability of 'my' bike company is better than the long term viability of 'your' bike company. Are all Specialized owners this overly sensitive?

I didn't imply, insinuate or flat out state that a hybridized company consisting of Mike Sinyard and Merida was necessarily a weakened union. Never said it. 

Why does subject matter relating to Cannondale, Trek, or the XYZ bike company have any bearing on this conversation? 

If I had asked; "please provide your personal opinions regarding the long term viability of a company consisting of both Mike and Merida verses the other big players in the bike industry". Well then...........current conditions within the bike industry as a whole would have been an appropriate part of the conversation.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

> I think there's much more to it than that. Dorel Industries is a juvenile products (car seats, for example) _and_ bike industry. Besides C'dale, they own Schwinn, GT and Mongoose. Hold the flames, please, but IMO (save for C'dale) these are not high end offerings, and I believe all have been bought and sold at least once in recent years.



Have you ever taken the time to research the FULL LINE-up of products offered by Merida. 
Hint, you won't see them lined up at the Tour this year.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metoou2 said:


> Why would my simple question about the diluted ownership of a bike company put people in defense mode? This bike company is better than that bike company. The long term viability of 'my' bike company is better than the long term viability of 'your' bike company. Are all Specialized owners this overly sensitive?
> 
> I didn't imply, insinuate or flat out state that a hybridized company consisting of Mike Sinyard and Merida was necessarily a weakened union. Never said it.
> 
> ...


I may not have been clear, but you completely misread my post. 

In no way am I defending Spec or treading into a 'my bike company' versus 'your bike company' argument. I'm simply offering an opinion and speculating. If you view that as inappropriate, feel free to disregard, but (being a forum) I chose (and have thus far chosen) to participate. 

BTW, I brought C'dale into the convo because you asked for an elaboration on Dorel.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metoou2 said:


> Have you ever taken the time to research the FULL LINE-up of products offered by Merida.
> Hint, you won't see them lined up at the Tour this year.


No, I have not. Nor do I care to. 

What I know is that Merida is one of the largest, most respected, and experienced bicycle manufacturer in the world. Dorel is not.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I recently talked to a Merida board member who said 49%


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

metoou2 said:


> Have you ever taken the time to research the FULL LINE-up of products offered by Merida.
> Hint, you won't see them lined up at the Tour this year.


Yes, I believe you will. Lampre-Merida Cycling Team was named among the initial recipients of UCI ProTeam licenses in November.

If Merida owns 49% of Specialized then that is very likely controlling majority. Could Sinyard hold all 51% of the remaining share? He almost has to have other investors.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

davidka said:


> If Merida owns 49% of Specialized then that is very likely controlling majority. Could Sinyard hold all 51% of the remaining share? He almost has to have other investors.


If the stock is open/ available for public sale that would most likely be the case. I did a quick search and didn't find any relevant info.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

davidka said:


> Yes, I believe you will. Lampre-Merida Cycling Team was named among the initial recipients of UCI ProTeam licenses in November.


You don't get what I'm saying..............maybe it's just me.
Maybe I'm not clearly explaining what you aren't getting.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Could be worse. Could be C'dale....





metoou2 said:


> Please elaborate.
> Merida, Asian company owning Specialized.
> Dorel, Canadian company owning Cannondale.





PJ352 said:


> BTW, I brought C'dale into the convo because you asked for an elaboration on Dorel.


I've read many of your other posts. You seem like an informed individual.
Maybe sequence isn't your forte.

The sequence of the (3) quotes above is identical to the sequence as found in the main body of this thread for the same quotes.
So it is your contention that "I" introduced Cannondale into this thread?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

metoou2 said:


> I've read many of your other posts. You seem like an informed individual.
> Maybe sequence isn't your forte.
> 
> The sequence of the (3) quotes above is identical to the sequence as found in the main body of this thread for the same quotes.
> So it is your contention that "I" introduced Cannondale into this thread?


I didn't say you introduced C'dale to this thread. I simply offered why I did.

That aside, it's obvious (to me) that you want to argue with someone here. That's fine, but rest assured, it won't be with me.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Could be worse. Could be C'dale....





PJ352 said:


> That aside, it's obvious (to me) *that you want to argue with someone here*. That's fine, but rest assured, it won't be with me.


So said the man who arbitrarily introduced a completely unrelated company to this Thread in an overtly derogatory fashion. 

I had a legitimate question and within minutes a member of the Specialized Forum is slamming OTHER companies. It speaks volumes.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

This has been debated before. metou you are looking for an argument where there is none.
Dajianshan has given the definitive answer.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

metoou2 said:


> You don't get what I'm saying..............maybe it's just me.
> Maybe I'm not clearly explaining what you aren't getting.


No, I suppose I don't get what you're saying. Merida makes good bikes and they have Specialized's partnership and R&D to lean on if they need to step it up. They have won numerous world championships on the MTB side.

This bike looks good enough for Pro Team service. I've certainly seen worse.:

Road/Fitness - Road Race - Scultura SL Team - Merida Bikes Great Britain


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

PJ352 said:


> If the stock is open/ available for public sale that would most likely be the case. I did a quick search and didn't find any relevant info.


Even privately owned companies of that size typically have silent investors, hence my speculation that Sinyard may not hold all 51% of the remaining interest. Again, speculation, I do not know one way or the other.


----------



## jimlmackjr (May 17, 2010)

delete


----------



## milesbgibbons (Jan 13, 2013)

metoou2 said:


> Please elaborate.
> Merida, Asian company owning Specialized.
> Dorel, Canadian company owning Cannondale.


doesn't C.S.G (cycling sports group) own c-dale, GT etc? could be wrong. don't know who Dorel are


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

milesbgibbons said:


> doesn't C.S.G (cycling sports group) own c-dale, GT etc? could be wrong. don't know who Dorel are


Dorel is the parent company of CSG. Dorel owns Pacific, Roadmaster, Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, Iron Horse, Cannondale and Sugoi as well as provides that legendary particleboard furniture that WalMart sells and baby seats for cars...


----------

